# Shaman King Master of spirit 1 and 2 cheat help for gba emulator



## sirauron14 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi guys, So I'm trying to get cheats to work on Shaman King Master of spirit 1 and 2 I found some cheats on a GitHub, Code Breaker I believe. I'm trying to get that to work on my save which I ported from my Vita Mgba emulator to VBA just to enable the cheat and save and port it back to my vita MGBA. But the cheats aren't working for me. I'll post the cheat below if you guys can help me it would be appreciated.

Shaman King Master of Spirit 
cheat0_desc = "Enabler Code"
cheat0_code = "00003884+000A+1000055A+0007"
cheat0_enable = false

cheat1_desc = "Leaves"
cheat1_code = "33002358+0063"
cheat1_enable = false

cheat2_desc = "Stones"
cheat2_code = "33002359+0063"
cheat2_enable = false

cheat3_desc = "Bones"
cheat3_code = "3300235A+0063"
cheat3_enable = false

cheat4_desc = "65535 Yen"
cheat4_code = "83002310+FFFF"
cheat4_enable = false

cheat15_desc = "Have All Spirits"
cheat15_code = "4300235C+FFFF+00000004+0002+33002364+00FF+3300235B+00FF"
cheat15_enable = false

cheat16_desc = "Have All 5 Slots To Equip Spirits"
cheat16_code = "33002365+001F"
cheat16_enable = false


Shaman King Master of Spirit 2
cheat0_desc = "Enabler Code"
cheat0_code = "000068B1+000A+10000632+0007"
cheat0_enable = false

cheat1_desc = "Max Money"
cheat1_code = "83006510+967F+83006512+0098"
cheat1_enable = false  

cheat8_desc = "10 Decks"
cheat8_code = "3300658A+000A"
cheat8_enable = false

cheat9_desc = "Have 99 Leaves, Peddles, Dolls and Devil Horns"
cheat9_code = "830065A6+6363+830065A8+6363+330065AA+0063"
cheat9_enable = false

cheat10_desc = "Have All Spirits"
cheat10_code = "330065AB+00FF+430065AC+FFFF+00000006+0002"
cheat10_enable = false

cheat11_desc = "Have All Spirit EX-Items"
cheat11_code = "330065B9+00FF+330065BA+00FF"
cheat11_enable = false

cheat12_desc = "Have All Clothes (Can Equip Up To 5 Spirits)"
cheat12_code = "330065B8+00FF"
cheat12_enable = false

cheat13_desc = "Have All Books of Learnings"
cheat13_code = "3300650C+0007"
cheat13_enable = false

cheat20_desc = "Have Card Viewer/All Cards"
cheat20_code = "4300658C+FFFF+00000004+0002"
cheat20_enable = false


Cheat shark Shaman King Master of Spirit 2
[M] Must Be On
20059366271FA2E5
B93969596E66
CE573D532587

Have 50,000 Yen
200502CF9AC4C317

Have all Books
20059C7C4D1525AB
Have all Cards
20052A1A1DA1BC7D
261A95C4D8D5

Have all Spirits
2005E652F567F99C
445551160397

Have all EX-Items
2005C914F99B2746
4A56BD269C0D
4256BD66D90D

Have 99

Leaves
200543C7376B6224

Pebbles
20051B7E050D2728

Dolls
20051BEF072D2728

Horns
2005137E054D6228

Have 10 Decks
200581CD5B7D6A26

Access all Shop Items
2005CF87B89A62FF
CF16BF9A63E7
835E9FDD0F34
845C3F54668B
6CC053372387


----------

